# GGD vs EZDRUMMER 2



## Paulo Marques (Nov 28, 2021)

I wanna use black friday to buy a drums vst and been thinking of these two, i play mainly death, melodeath and metalcore.

Ezdrummer and GGD Architects or OKW Metal.

What's the pros and cons of each ?
For exemple, on Ezdrummer has the Tap2find function and other ways to create, verdes and chorus options, on GGD i cant seem to find any videos on how to create music.
The promo on EZDRUMMER ends on the day after tomorow so i have to be quick to decide.
Thanx guys


----------



## Stiman (Nov 28, 2021)

The songwriting features in EZdrummer 2 are so good. I was sold when I research YouTube videos of songwriting with EZD2. The ability to dial up or down a certain drum in a groove with just a know, and change what the power hand is doing. So good.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 28, 2021)

I just had this exact situation like 3 days ago, now have GGD and Ezdrummer2, both are awesome, but GGD you have to use kontakt which isn't awesome, and also I found them to sound a bit more robotic sounding than the Ezdrummer sounds, even to my own programmed midi. 

I'd go with ezdrummer if I had to choose between the two but if you wanna cheap out a bit, go GGD you'll be happy.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'd stay away from the OKW's if you want to apply your own eq and compression. You can't turn that off like you can in Modern & Massive.

You also can't turn off all that on EZ drummer either. EZ drummer stuff is super heavily eq'd right off the bat. (but maybe that's what you want) 

EZ drummer's routing isn't super hot to get the individual tracks out into your DAW. GGD you can, it just takes a little bit of setup work with Kontakt which is a pain in the butt. 

I have GGD and I haven't opened EZ drummer since due to that. ...even though I have a boat load of EZ drummer kits and midi packs. 

If you're just jamming then EZ drummer will have a lot more options. If you want to practice mixing and whatnot then GGD let's you turn off a bunch of junk where EZ drummer stuff is super heavily EQ'd in comparison. Not saying GGD with turbo off isn't either, but it's less so with Modern and Massive in comparison to EZ drummer. 

my 2 cents anyway! 

Can't go wrong either way for the price right now!


----------



## feilong29 (Nov 29, 2021)

I started out with EZ Drummer and used it for years and then switched to GGD maybe a year ago and haven't looked back...except to do some lofi stuff with some of the EZ Drummer kits. Building grooves w/EZ Drummer is a pro, but GGD has grooves as well--but I will say, constructing a song with EZ Drummer purely off pre-built grooves is way easier! I like the versatility of GGD with EQ/processing. I get better mixes with GGD....but consider the fact that since I've learned to mix drums, I haven't tried to do the same with EZ Drummer.

GGD can be a money pit. Seems they drop a new OKW kit that is ever enticing, but I've learned to be happy with the investments I've made already, lol. 

Kontakt isn't that big of a deal for me; it loads up quick enough and has never caused me any issues. I would say, if you want to write right away, go with EZ Drummer. If you want to learn how to mix and fiddle with your kits a bit more, GGD would be the best route.


----------



## Paulo Marques (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanx for the information guys, whats the heaviest on CPU ? My laptop has become more slow over time


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 29, 2021)

oh ah, good question. I never bothered to pay attention when comparing. 

With either one, I would just freeze or print the tracks when you're done writing drum parts and offload that CPU usage.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm honestly happy I have both, and right now both would only cost like, 120 bucks which is less than EZdrummer2 at normal price.


----------



## Lozek (Dec 10, 2021)

Paulo Marques said:


> Thanx for the information guys, whats the heaviest on CPU ? My laptop has become more slow over time



I can't say for EZ, but GGD stuff in general seems to take a lot of processing power, I think that may be down to the fact that you can strip it right back to un-processed whereas Toontrack always sounds pre-processed to me.

And agree with everything said here, Toontrack for writing tools, GGD for more studio realism.


----------



## Paulo Marques (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone, i bought the Ezdrummer and the EZX Metal!, more expensive than GGD but still manage to do both for around 100€ with black friday


----------



## WarMachine (Dec 12, 2021)

Paulo Marques said:


> Thanks everyone, i bought the Ezdrummer and the EZX Metal!, more expensive than GGD but still manage to do both for around 100€ with black friday


Good score on the Metal! expansion. Try building the kit using the shells from the Metal! expansion on the EzDrummer2 Modern Kit, just swap out the shells and leave the stock cymbals, then route them out in DAW and enjoy! IMO the one weakness that the Metal! expansion has is the cymbals. The kits themselves sound great!


----------

